# Severalls Hospital -Daily Mail online



## Lightbuoy (Sep 9, 2013)

For those who might be interested.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hester-patients-held-50-years-demolished.html


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2013)

They look familiar...
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23092#.Ui3EbMakqTU


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Oooh -naughty!!!


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, they are my images 

I am a professional photographer and like many folks I don't miss an oportunity.

Shame about the quality of the images and I can assure you they were all pin sharp.


----------



## vanburen (Sep 12, 2013)

Tut,tut.....


----------

